# 4 cm dilated, 100% effaced - what next?



## ChristyMarie

I've had NO contractions. Had a cervix check this morning to see if anything was going on yet since I've never felt a BH or anything. Personally I think my OB was as shocked as I am.









Should I be concerned about going into labor at any time? Anyone else progress this much and not know it? For the record, I'm 37 weeks.

I'm basically in shock right about now.







:


----------



## USAmma

Just wait, it will happen.







I was 5cm and 80-90% and walking around like that before labor finally came. I think I was 37 weeks and I had her at 38 weeks.


----------



## LizaBear

Just wait and try to relax









I waslked around quite dilated and thinned out for a few weeks before each of my births (about 3cms with baby #1, and an easy 4 to 5cms with baby #2)

Internal checks can only tell you what has already happened, they don't predict what is to come. But at 4 - it shouldn't be TOO long now.

Easy and happy birthing vibes for you, for when babe is ready to make her or his entrance.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog

THat's about where I was at 38 weeks...I went into labor at 40 weeks, 1 day. Just keep acting like you've got at least three weeks to go.


----------



## kerikadi

I walked around 5cm and 100% for 3 weeks with #2.

Keri


----------



## Full Heart

I was 4 cm and completly effaced for 6 weeks with #2 and had a 36 hour labor







. Doesn't mean anything. For the recond though I am almost always 4 cm dialated when I start labor, usually not for 6 weeks! But usually a couple of weeks before I have the baby.


----------



## pageta

Be glad you're that far without any pain. But don't interpret it to mean anything as to when you will go into labor. Patience, patience...


----------



## BelgianSheepDog

Oh I should add, I thought that being that far dilated already would make for a fast labor...hahahaha! Nope, I was at it with regular, painful contractions from 8 am until 5 am. Life just ain't fair.


----------



## Peppamint

Try not to get too excited because in my experience you can hang out for a loooooong time that way.









I walked around 4cm, 90% effaced for three weeks with my second baby and had tons of prodromal labor. This time with third baby I didn't have any cervical checks until I went past due because I knew that prodromal labor and being dialated means nothing in my case.









I did get short labors out of it though.







8 hrs, 4 hrs and 2 hrs.


----------



## Peony

I walked around for a couple weeks like that, when I went into labor I still labored 19 hours before dd was born, most of that time was just to get to 5. It made me happy later on that I had skipped over 4 cm's worth of labor time.


----------



## sweetpeasmom

yeah I was 5 cm for 5 weeks, went from 80% to 100% effaced during that time, probably would have went longer but was induced. Also didn't have any contractions with either of my pregnancies.

Good luck to you and hope you have an easy, joyful labor.


----------



## mamato2boys

I was at 4cm and 100% for over two weeks, my son was born at 39w 5d. Once I started feeling contractions labor took about 13 hours.


----------



## G&B'sMama

Add me to the list. I had the same stats at 39 1/2 weeks with my second. I hadn't had any BH or contractions at all (never did with the first either until I was in labor). My due date came and went- and a week later I was still the same.

One of the nice things about being dialated and effaced BEFORE going into labor is that you body has already done half the work and you didn't feel a thing! Some women have 4+ hours of contractions, or days of prodromal labor to get where you are.

When my babe came, though, he came fast. He came after a week of being 4 cm and 100% effaced. I took a long hike with my family trying to stimulate contractions but it didn't work. I did however, lose my mucous plug- so I guess that by the time my waters released and I had the first contraction I was probably dialated more than four cm. I only had a couple warm up contractions before I hit the transition. From the waters releasing to birth it was less than 2 hours. My body did most of the work before I went into labor and it was great.


----------

